# RR: 101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Fournier, Szell (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










2.	Rostropovich, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1968)










3.	Casals, Szell (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1937)










4.	Rostropovich, Talich (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1951)










5.	Du Pré, Barenboim (cond.), Chicago Philharmonic Orchestra	(1970)










6.	Starker, Doráti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










7.	Queyras, Bělohlávek (cond.), Prague Philharmonia	(2004)










8.	Du Pré, Celibidache (cond.), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1967)










9.	Rose, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1964)










10.	Piatigorsky, Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1960)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Fournier, Szell (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
2.	Rostropovich, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1968)
3.	Casals, Szell (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1937)
4.	Rostropovich, Talich (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1951)
5.	Du Pré, Barenboim (cond.), Chicago Philharmonic Orchestra	(1970)
6.	Starker, Doráti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
7.	Queyras, Bělohlávek (cond.), Prague Philharmonia	(2004)
8.	Du Pré, Celibidache (cond.), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1967)
9.	Rose, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1964)
10.	Piatigorsky, Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1960)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

